# Ground transportation from [(IAD) to Columbia, MD]



## taffy19 (Apr 29, 2010)

Washington Dulles International Airport (IAD) to Columbia, MD. I accidentally booked the wrong airport so what is the best way to go to Columbia, MD? Is there any public transportation? We know that we can take the shuttle or rent a car.

Is this a very difficult drive? I am used to driving to and from LAX in Los Angeles but I know my way around and the same for Maui. I am worried about getting lost at the Dulles airport or take the wrong road to Columbia. Are the freeways well posted like in Los Angeles?

Also what is the best public transportation from Washington DC to New York City?  I can hardly wait to go back to NYC again.


----------



## wackymother (Apr 29, 2010)

The best transportation from DC to NYC is the train--the Acela is the fastest, but it's very expensive and doesn't save much time over the Metroliner, which is the regular express Amtrak. 

The least expensive transportation from DC to NYC is the bus. Greyhound, BoltBus, MegaBus, Peter Pan, and a bunch of others make the trip, some for as low as $10 per person each way.


----------



## Nancy (Apr 29, 2010)

I have no experience with a shuttle from Dulles, but see that SuperShuttle runs from there and several limo companies.  (I did a search on Dulles transportation.)   The best way would be to rent a car and drive.  You would take the Dulles Access road to the beltway (I-495) to the north and then take I-95 to Columbia.  Traffic would depend on time of day and day of week that you are arriving.  I can't help much because I've only been to Columbia once and Dulles is not my choice of airports.  

I do live in DC area.

Nancy


----------



## janej (Apr 29, 2010)

Metro bus 5a goes to Dulles airport.  Here is the link to its schedule

You can check and see if it is running around the time you arrive.  5A will take you to Rosslyn where you can get on the metro.  If you don't have many bags, you can manage that.  Check on the metro web site to see if it can get you where you want to be in Columbia.   It would be much easier to drive though.  Traffic can be bad, but the roads here are not complicated.

Going to New York city is very simple now.  There are buses leaving from China town almost every hour.  Check out http://www.gotobus.com/ for more information.  My Dad took the buses a few times.  He likes the ones that drops off at Penn station.


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone.

Wacky, we will take the regular train to NYC but will have to find out where it arrives in NYC.  We tried to be there for May 10 to meet a friend but had to change our dates because there was nothing open at the Manhattan Club or at several hotels in Manhattan either where we tried to book.  

Since we changed our dates around, we got the hotel we originally wanted.     I would have liked to have stayed four nights in Manhattan and four nights in Washington DC but my SO didn't want to stay that long in NYC so we have more time to visit our Nation's Capital.  It is my first time.  I am really excited and the weather should be OK in May, I hope.  I wouldn't dare to drive if there was snow as I have never done that yet.

Nancy, we arrive at Dulles Airport in the early afternoon so that should be not too busy yet, I hope.  Driving is the least expensive, I am finding out as I need a car for one day only.

Are the roads or beltways well signposted like in the Los Angeles area?


----------



## wackymother (Apr 30, 2010)

iconnections said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Wacky, we will take the regular train to NYC but will have to find out where it arrives in NYC.



Amtrak trains arrive at New York Penn Station, which is at 34th Street and 8th Avenue. The A, C, and E subway trains run right under Penn Station, or you'll be able to get a taxi right outside the station (follow the signs for taxis--I'm not sure where the taxi stand is at Penn Station).


----------



## Nancy (Apr 30, 2010)

Emmy,

I can't compare the DC beltway with LA because only time I've been to LA was LAX on way to Hawaii.  Rush hour starts here around 3:00 pm.  

Nancy


----------



## Piper (Apr 30, 2010)

iconnections said:


> Nancy, we arrive at Dulles Airport in the early afternoon so that should be not too busy yet, I hope.  Driving is the least expensive, I am finding out as I need a car for one day only.
> 
> Are the roads or beltways well signposted like in the Los Angeles area?



The drive from Dulles to Columbia is easy -- but I hope you arriving before the afternoon rush hour! The traffic can be pretty bad! I don't know the LA roads enough to compare. The roads will be pretty well marked. Just make sure you exit the Dulles Toll Road onto the Capital Beltway (495) toward Baltimore. (If you miss that, the road will take you into Washington DC.)


----------

